# Indemnités chomage



## nany74 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je suis assistante maternelle et les parents de deux enfants dont j ai la garde me la retire après 4mois et demi de travail 
Savez vous si c est suffisant pour prétendre à une indemnite chômage ou si c est 6 mois ? 

Merci d avance pour vos réponses 
Belle journée


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

Pour le moment la loi actuelle c'est 6 mois (130 jours travaillés) ou 910 heures de travail.


----------



## liline17 (2 Janvier 2023)

je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre la question qui n'est pas précise, et du coup, peut être que Nanou ne la pas comprise non plus.
Vous avez commencé à travailler il n'y a que 4 mois? ou bien, vous voulez juste dire que vous n'avez fait que 4 mois avec cette famille?
Je ne suis pas une spécialiste de polemploi, mais si vous avez travaillé avant ce contrat, ils en tiendrons compte


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

@Liline, à condition qu'elle ait perdu aussi d'autres contrats pour lesquels elle aurait travaillé au moins 6 mois et qu'ils aient déjà ouvert des droits.
Si elle s'inscrit à POLE EMPLOI suite à la perte de ces contrats de 4 mois elle n'aura pas de droits


----------

